# Garage foundation question??/



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have a ranch style home with an attached 1 car garage. The concrete on the garage foundation has been cracking and breaking away. I would like to know what i should use to fill the voids?

The foundation starts about 3" and goes to about 12 inchs. Some spots in the center have all but fallen away. I would think i should use Morter, but do i put something in the hole first? I will get some pictures tomorrow.

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Good, show us the pics


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2005)

I have cracking in my 60's ranch single car attached garage. The reason mine is cracking is the main house has a poured foundation, whereas the attached garage has a block foundation. They basically added block's to extend my foundation. As those settled, I got cracks.

If the cracks are, I believe, more than 1/2, you can clean up the edges on them and fill them with a concrete filler. You will also want to check your foundation outside and see if its done shifting. Also, make sure your gutters and downspouts are flowing away from the house.

After you fill those cracks, you will probley want to cleanup the surface of your garage with an overlay or maybe an epoxy. (although the epoxy gets real slick in the winter without a heater in that garage)


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

jmic said:


> Good, show us the pics


Here are a few pictures of the foundation.


















Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

hard to tell from the pics. but poured concrete foundation or stucco'd blocks? I'm wondering if they shimmed up the sills and grouted up to the sills with mortar , and thats whats chipping out? Just a thought from what I can see.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks to me like the stucco is peeling off of the CMU.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Whats the best way for me to repair it? Morter, concrete??? Willing to listen to suggestions...

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sell,

You need to determine what you have there. Take a brick hammer or anything you might have and chip or gouge out a spot and see how far in and how low the deterioration goes. You need to find solid material to adhere to. 

What is the construction? cement block with a plastered coat or cinder block? Poured concrete?

Was this a formed concrete pour with todays type forms or was it a hand form and mix type pour?

Is it an 8" thick wall? 10", 12"

How old is the house?

What type of climate do you live in?

What direction does this wall face?

Is it the only wall of the structure with this problem?

Is it on the driveway side? are you in an area that uses salt in the winter? 

Does there seem to be a series of patches already in place?

First determine what is wrong.

Then determine the why?

Then determine how to fix it?


----------

